# I put the soil in a filled aquarium



## Strider88 (Jun 7, 2019)

I got really eager to put soil in a filled aquarium and its all the top and if i were thinking clearly i probably wouldve thought of this before but i was really eager and now its at the top and dont know if it will come down. Can someone tell me if it will come down or if i have to change the water and if i do could someone tell me the steps to putting in the dirt and then the water?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jan 19, 2019)

What type of soil did you use?

There will be dirt & particles in the soil that will float but I've never known entire soil to float...


----------



## lakenvelderin (Mar 31, 2019)

Yeah, soil can float on top of water if it's been dry for a long time. Couple of ideas for you:

-You could try using a strainer or cup/bucket to remove the soil from the top, waterlog it in a separate container, and then scoop it back in. 
-If it's just some dirt particles floating around, you can either turn on the filter for a while or do a large-ish water change to clear some of the dirt out. If there's a large layer floating on the surface, sometimes you can pick up chunks of the dirt and mix water in by kind of squeezing and sifting the dirt until it sinks. That would dirty up your water, but it would be pretty effective and you wouldn't lose much dirt or water.
-How long has it been since you added the material? Might be able to wait until it settles/sinks naturally, which would take the least amount of work.

Good luck!


----------

